# DS West Neptune - 10/26



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Departed from Ft Morgan in the AM and headed SSW to the Elf rig for some daytime fishing and managed one schoolie sized YFT by dark. At dark, we headed SSE to the DS West Neptune. We arrived to clear but high seas. The water was full of flying fish, squid, ballyhoo and ribbon fish. We dropped in a green lite and pulled in as many as we needed. Flying fish on a weighted line drifting back as far as a mile from the DS netted us a total of four 80-100# class YFT and several breakoffs from rookie mistakes. During some slack time I decided to jig for some BFT with our favorite 300gr jig. I wasn't paying attention to how close I was to the surface and yanked the jig out of the water towards my face. I managed to throw my arm up and deflect the jig just to have it embedded in my wrist. Fortunately, I have a mini set of bolt cutters in my kit and eventually pushed it thru, ouch! In all, a great trip when all aboard can catch at least one YFT. Tight Lines! :thumbup:


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Ouch. And that's why I carry a set of small bolt cutters on my boat.

Nice job on the tuna, too.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice job as usual. Looks like the new sled. Is treating you Good.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

I couldn’t see myself in any other 31-33’ mono hull boat with a pair of yammy F300’s other than my Cape Horn. She’s always brought me home, especially in some very snotty seas. :thumbup:


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Great story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## duckhunter10 (Oct 3, 2014)

great report, how far is elf?


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

The Elf rig is approx 112 miles SSE from Ft Morgan at a bearing of 204 deg and the DS West Neptune is approx 118 miles SSE at a bearing of 192 deg. If you have the range, I definitely recommend the drillships.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Looks like you had a great trip for sure congrats.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Great trip....thank you for posting.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

West Neptune is not there anymore. It moved Monday night.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Thx for the update on the DS West Neptune. It appears that we still have the Ocean Blackhawk (near horn mtn) and Proteus in our area. Tight Lines!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Lady J said:


> I couldn’t see myself in any other 31-33’ mono hull boat with a pair of yammy F300’s other than my Cape Horn. She’s always brought me home, especially in some very snotty seas. :thumbup:


Except for mine!!!

Great job Micheal


----------

